# Face book has a purpose after all.



## squatting dog (Mar 7, 2021)

Finally brought myself to watch the movie "We were soldiers". Seemed to be close to accurate accept maybe the final scene where helicopters blast the enemy en-mass, but, some friends and I were arguing about how close to real some of the other scenes were. Well, who better to check with than Joe Galloway, the photographer who was there and was hired as a consultant for the film.    
His answer to me on Facebook........

Joseph Galloway
The movie was 75% reality based on our book and 25% Hollywood BS....
which was the reverse of normal for those folks.

Here's hoping it won't trigger any nightmares.


----------

